# CPD shoaling question



## Thor (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 10 gallon, planted, cycled tank. The tank non fish cycled about 6 weeks and parameters and temperature were steady for 2 weeks before stocking. The original stocking was 6 chili Rasboras and 6 CPD's. I lost two CPDs within the week and one chili about 2 weeks later. I waited a month or so and then added 2 CPD's, and 1 chili to bring the shoals up to 6; waited another 3 weeks and added 6 pygmy cories. All were fine then about 3 weeks after adding the copies, I lost 3 CPD's, two the same day and one about 5 days later. That was about 2 weeks ago.

My cories and chili's are fine. Should I try to bring the CPD's up to six again or leave them at 3? They certainly seemed better with the full shoal, but since I'm not sure why I'm losing them, I wonder if it's worth it to try again as they are pretty expensive.

I should add I waited for the bioload to settle before adding each stocking and I test my water daily with the API kit. Ammonia is 0, Nitrites are 0 and Nitrates are generally less than 20. I add Prime everyday and change the water at least twice a week.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would increase their numbers. Personally I've found that there is a noticeable difference in behaviour when you keep shoaling species in appropriately sized groups (in my mind this means at _least_ six individuals). Some species will become overly shy or display inappropriate aggression if they lack an appropriate number of conspecifics.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I did notice more outgoing behavior when the shoal was up to 6.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

CPDs have a reputation for being shy even when kept in appropriately sized groups, so it doesn't surprise me that yours aren't as outgoing. 

If you are buying from the same source as previously, it may be best to quarantine the new fish for at least a couple of weeks. I always recommend quarantining new stock anyway, but you've had significant losses with this species, and you wouldn't want them introducing anything nasty to your surviving fish. 

I did want to ask, is there any reason you are adding Prime daily? If your tank is cycled, you only need to add Prime when doing water changes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've found six to be the bare minimum for shoaling Nano fish. For larger species six seemed to be fine. You can actually add so the CPD shoal is 8-10.


----------

